# Pregnant using donor eggs



## Blueflower (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi! I am 15 weeks pregnant from donor eggs. Is there a section on here where I can chat with ladies in the same boat? I am on another forum which is great but seem to be the only one in this position!


----------



## Larniegh (Jun 7, 2016)

First off congratulations!!!

Secondly there is a Donor Egg section on here. So if you look here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=551.0 then that should be of help for you 

Best of luck with your little one xxx


----------



## Blueflower (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks so much! Its twins too!


----------



## Larniegh (Jun 7, 2016)

Ah you had the two transfered then? I was following your other thread. Gonna find out genders?


----------

